# 10 under the Ben



## Renard (27 May 2008)

Is anyone doing this event on Saturday?


----------



## trio25 (28 May 2008)

I'm not, but its on my list for next year, looks like a great event. Good Luck.


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2008)

My neighbor in the flat below is doing it. Good luck


----------



## trio25 (4 Jun 2008)

How did you get on?


----------

